# Can a non competing dog go to an AKC agility trial?



## MonteCristo (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if you are allowed to bring other dogs to AKC events? My grandmother will be showing her border collie Breaker at a trial and she invited me to go along with her. However, I would have Sydney with me, and I can't find anything online that says if non competitive dogs are allowed at the event. Obviously I should just ask her, but I can't call right this minute, and I'm really impatient, lol. 

Even if allowed, do you think it would be a terrible idea? Sydney is a real sweetheart, but she does love playing with other dogs, so she will probably get pretty excited. Not that I wouldn't have control of her, but even if I keep her under control, would her excitement mess up the other dogs? Or is that something that they train for?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If it's outside, you will probably be able to bring a dog, but you won't be able to hang out ringside. If it's inside, then no.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

If it is indoors, you are not really suppose to due to space issues. But I know people do it and I have rarely seen it enforced. Now if it is outdoors that is perfectly fine.


----------



## MonteCristo (Apr 19, 2013)

Well I was able to find the site, and it will be inside...I hate the idea of leaving Sydney crated in a hotel room. Maybe this isn't a good idea.  I guess I'll just need to talk with my grandmother and see what she thinks. Thanks for the replies.

ETA - finally found it. "No unentered dogs are allowed on the show grounds" So I guess that settles that. Too bad, I think it would have been fun.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Agility people seem to be very lax about that around here....Ocean has been going to AKC and NADAC trials as a puppy since he was about 4 months. Every trial Lars was entered...Ocean tagged along. Everyone does it...I see puppies at trials all the time. People bring their dogs who are starting in agility to trials to get them used to the environment. Agility people are usually very, very cool about unentered dogs showing up both indoors (at two ring trials) and outdoors. 

Obedience on the other hand...I wouldn't try it. They tend to be smaller trials, crating space is at a premium, and the people showing and running the show tend to be way more up tight and by the book.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know at the AAC trials, a lot of people bring their younger dogs whether the trial is inside or outside. I took Kris to the last Agility trial I went to and she was four months old. I don't know about Obedience or Rally trials though.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

At Watson's first conformation show (they also had obedience and rally), everyone who approached us assumed he wasn't entered and was just there for the socialization, though you're technically not supposed to bring unentered dogs. So I don't think it would be an issue for an outside show. Indoors is probably a little different, since space is much more limited. I think they mostly want to discourage random spectators from bringing the family dog, but people seriously interested in socializing their dogs to the environment are probably ok.


----------



## MonteCristo (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, my grandmother said it would be fine for me to bring Syd, and that she would reserve space for her crate, so I guess I'll be going after all. Worst comes to worst they ask me to leave, lol.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------

